
The Myth of the Millennial as Cultural Rebel - jdc
https://newrepublic.com/article/136415/myth-millennial-cultural-rebel
======
chinese_donald
Millennials are not rebels. They are tools of the political establishment of
the left. The rebels are the Conservatives, Republicans, and Libertarians that
go against the current narratives being shoved down our throats by the
mainstream media.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Careful, you might need to preface that comment with a trigger warning
otherwise you could inadvertently cause discomfort to someone lol....

